# Who is performing this function today?



## LarryCook (May 12, 2005)

From Robin's link in the Favorite Sermon thread, excerpted from "No Other Gospel" by Dr. Kim Riddlbarger 


> I. This morning we begin a new series on the Book of Galatians, often called the magna carte of Christian liberty.
> 
> There is perhaps no portion of Holy Scripture which packs the punch of Paul's letter to the churches in Galatia. It is in this letter that Paul sets out what is the most passionate defense of the Gospel found in the whole of the New Testament. The apostle is angry when he writes this letter, for these are congregations which he himself had helped to found not long before, and which were now tolerating, if not embracing, a form of teaching that directly contradicted that which the apostle had taught them previously. For Paul, this is a spiritual war fought over the meaning of the Gospel itself. Paul is fighting for the very soul of these churches and he minces no words with those whom he regards as enemies of Jesus Christ.



In the 1900+ years since Paul's death, what man or means has God provided for the battle against false teaching?

Thank you for your answers!
Larry


----------



## BobVigneault (May 12, 2005)

You mean BESIDES the puritan board?


----------



## LarryCook (May 12, 2005)

Bob,


Well said. I'll agree with you up to the point that I don't really see this board identifying and directly corresponding with members of churches under false teaching with apostolic or any other authority. I guess I'm really asking, in response to the vast array of false doctrine being doled out and soaked up out there, "Where's the adult leadership?" or "Where's the authority?" 

Larry


----------



## BobVigneault (May 12, 2005)

I see the biggest contributor to 'right thinking' in a church is whether or not it's confessional. The confession is a cornerstone that anyone in the church can point to and say, 'hey, we are starting to drift a bit'. The elders uphold the confession. The people submit to the elders. I guess what I'm saying is that biblical church government is the means.

Having that confession is the difference between knowing what we believe and just going along for the ride.


----------



## LarryCook (May 12, 2005)

Bob,

Wow, great answer. And of course I'm now realizing that the Paul's letter to the Galations would also qualify as would the entire Bible.

thanks!
Larry


----------



## Texas Aggie (May 13, 2005)

Biblical church government, apointed elders and church confessions are wonderful for keeping the congregation in-line with the church doctrine. Unfortunately, since man also has his fingers in it, coruption will always arise. 

God has simply provided His Spirit to teach the truth. You have no need that any man teach you these things. Let the false doctrines arise, your not going to stop it.


----------

